# betta fry sexing at 2 weeks



## im786daMan (Sep 28, 2007)

i've recently picked up some betta, 1 male, 2 females, and i want to eventually breed them. so well in advance, i'm looking to know, i have read the males have to be separated from the community tank at 2 weeks after the fry hatch. how easy is it to tell the males from teh females at this time? i'm guessing something to do with fin size would be part of it? if anyone has pics of fry around this age, can you please post a male and a female so we can see the difference.

thanks!
im786daMan
----------------------
1 male betta, 2 females, all in their own jars!


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

i think u would need to wait for fun development, as females have short fins and males long


----------



## im786daMan (Sep 28, 2007)

MegK said:


> i think u would need to wait for fun development, as females have short fins and males long


but how obvious is this at this point in time? because i recall reading that the males have to be separated at 2 weeks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

im786daMan said:


> but how obvious is this at this point in time? because i recall reading that the males have to be separated at 2 weeks!


You read wrong. They need to be seperated at 2 MONTHS


----------

